# hang on overflow very noisy



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

i have a hang on overflow on my 135. it has 2 u tubes on it... it makes a girgling noise or sucking noise. its very loud.. i am able to teperarly stop it by jaming a little filter in the drain tube but then the water level rises... i was wondering if mabee a float may help the noise by regulating the flow.. it just has a solid pvc pipe right now that is about 4-5 inchs and the water goes in the top.. im thinking perhaps the screened pipe and the float may stop the noise like my reef tank is


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine was noisy, then I added more water to the system. Try that!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like a water issue, it probably needs more water.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

put a straw or some sort of tube through the filter so that it can still get plenty of air flow to drain. Ive seen people use those bags that you can fill with filter media a wrapping them around a straw and then placing into the intake. Should work


----------



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

i used a piece of airline tubing and it made the sound go away.. thanks.


----------

